# St. Patrick's Day - is it gonna be a huge surge day?



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

I drive in Rochester, NY, which just got Uber last summer, so next month we will experience our first St. Paddy's Day. Can some of you drivers in older markets tell me whether it will be a big surge day/night? On a scale of 1 - 5, where 5 is the day before Thanksgiving or New Years, How big will it be? It falls on Saturday this year, so I'm hoping for a big party night, plus a big crowd at parade during the day.

And most important of all - .does Uber change its surge colors to green?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Last year I remember it being a great night.

That's all I can tell you.

In fact, I've already said too much.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

It will be crazy busy all weekend here....last year the surges lasted all day and into the night on the main day. I was grabbing barf bags from the house at noon because I was already scared of throw up early.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

JBinPenfield said:


> I drive in Rochester, NY, which just got Uber last summer, so next month we will experience our first St. Paddy's Day. Can some of you drivers in older markets tell me whether it will be a big surge day/night? On a scale of 1 - 5, where 5 is the day before Thanksgiving or New Years, How big will it be? It falls on Saturday this year, so I'm hoping for a big party night, plus a big crowd at parade during the day.
> 
> And most important of all - .does Uber change its surge colors to green?


Expect to see something chintzy on the pax app like green cars or cars with clover icons.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Last year I made almost $400.00 between 6am - 2pm then went out that night at 6pm and celebrated with several 2 Gingers Whiskey Drinks (Then wife and I took an Uber home). I was taking people from Downtown Minneapolis to Saint Paul for the Parade all morning and made good money then called it a day at 2pm. Surge was 2-3 times on XL and steady. I had people that were between 21-90 years old and happy drunks. Don't forget your Irish Music on Pandora! This year not sure how it is going to work. It seems like my earnings have been cut in half vs last year due to driver saturation. I believe that last year was as good as it is going to get for earnings. Rates are down and saturation is up this is effecting all of us as drivers in a negative way unfort. I am hoping I can make $200.00 between 6am-2pm. Then do some celebrating my of my Irish Ancestry that evening.... (Love you and miss you Grandpa Paul!!)


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

April Fools Day is thirsty Thursday this year. Just saying...


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

On a drinking holiday, be sure to have cleaner, paper towels and air freshener. Hope for the vomit. On Halloween, I had 3 vomit in my van. One was cleaned up before the end of the trip. One was o the part of the van that is covered by the sliding door. It was exterior paint... pictures got me $80. It took less than 2 minutes to clean. 3rd was on the inside of the sliding door. $150, less than minutes to clean. That plus a returned phone (3 minutes time after a later trip, not moving my vehicle from the drop off) of $15... $245 on top of a great night.

Don't think of vomit as ruining your night, think of it as paying a bill.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TedInTampa said:


> Don't think of vomit as ruining your night, think of it as paying a bill.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

I once worked as a Home Health Aid, which included wiping other people's butts. Vomit doesn't scare me.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TedInTampa said:


> I once worked as a Home Health Aid, which included wiping other people's butts. Vomit doesn't scare me.


Did u get cleaning fees if you got it on your hand?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JBinPenfield said:


> I drive in Rochester, NY, which just got Uber last summer, so next month we will experience our first St. Paddy's Day. Can some of you drivers in older markets tell me whether it will be a big surge day/night? On a scale of 1 - 5, where 5 is the day before Thanksgiving or New Years, How big will it be? It falls on Saturday this year, so I'm hoping for a big party night, plus a big crowd at parade during the day.
> 
> And most important of all - .does Uber change its surge colors to green?


Yes !

HUGE SURGE OF PUKED GREEN BEER !

ALL OVER YOUR CAR !



Cableguynoe said:


> Last year I remember it being a great night.
> 
> That's all I can tell you.
> 
> In fact, I've already said too much.


"Oh No. You havent said enough" . . .


----------



## KurtRussell (Feb 27, 2018)

I'll probably take off from work for the day job so I can drive all day. Last year I made $400 in 3 hours. A few close calls but made it puke free the few hours I worked


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> Expect to see something chintzy on the pax app like green cars or cars with clover icons.


Nothing less than green surges on the driver app will do! Uber, if you're listening...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

3 words for St Patrick’s Day:

Life. Changing. Money.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> 3 words for St Patrick's Day:
> 
> Life. Changing. Money.


Three more words:

Vomit. Laden. Seats.


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

3 more words
F#@%. you. Uber


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

It announced in Indianapolis that free rides are being offered


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> It announced in Indianapolis that free rides are being offered


announced by who


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> announced by who


Uber


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Uber


Any ride?
Any distance?

Is there a certain time?

I don't care too much if they're getting free rides as long as I get paid.

My concern would be if free rides would affect surge or if it would cause more demand and maybe help surge.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Any ride?
> Any distance?
> 
> Is there a certain time?
> ...


I didn't read the details honestly

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.indystar.com/amp/427387002


----------

